
JavaScript 2: A Perl 6 disaster, that matters so much more, but wait… - soundsop
http://almaer.com/blog/javascript-2-a-perl-6-disaster-that-matters-so-much-more-but-wait
======
jrockway
A better title would be "A thrown-together collection of words that somehow
relate to JavaScript 2." The article itself could have been shorter also.
"Perl sucks! Javascript 2 is dictated by politics, I think. I don't have any
facts to back that up, but this is a blog. Finally, I dislike static typing.
The end."

Maybe I'm just in a bad mood, but this article sucks.

~~~
staticshock
agreed, the whole thing is incoherent at best. not worth reading.

